# спондилолистез



## petrosayn (14 Янв 2008)

Мне предложили оперироваться по поводу спондилолистеза l5 позвонка 2 степени. Хочу знать что меня ожидает, если соглашусь. Сложная ли операция, каков послеоперационный период? У меня нет никакой информации. Напишите, люди!


----------



## Helen (16 Янв 2008)

Вы хоть напишите, какие жалобы, приложите результаты исследований, заключения невролога, вертебролога.


----------

